# The SMOK Q-Box



## Stosta (16/3/17)

I'm not sure I like the really square-ish shape of these, but I must say I like the amount of info they display.

See they're also releasing European and non-European versions...

















*SOURCE: http://www.smoktech.com/kit/q-box*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (16/3/17)

Not a fan of the vent holes and usb port situated on the underside.
The huge tank makes it look unnatural ..... too disproportional for me.
But I am sure it will function well. Never had a problem with SMOK products.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Not a fan of the vent holes and usb port situated on the underside.
> The huge tank makes it look unnatural ..... too disproportional for me.
> But I am sure it will function well. Never had a problem with SMOK products.


I also can't stand a USB being situated at the bottom of a mod. It's okay if it uses removable batteries, but for something you have to plug in and charge I don't like to lie mods down.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/3/17)

I dont understand the whole point of this 2ml EU thing.
All it means is you gonna fill up more often.


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/3/17)

Stosta said:


> I also can't stand a USB being situated at the bottom of a mod. It's okay if it uses removable batteries, but for something you have to plug in and charge I don't like to lie mods down.



Agree. This is one flaw of the snow wolf mini 80w. As it has a internal battery so you always have to make sure airflow is closed or remove rank when charging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I dont understand the whole point of this 2ml EU thing.
> All it means is you gonna fill up more often.



I think the reasoning behind it is that if a kid were to get it open and chug it down, they would be ingesting a smaller quantity.

But lets be honest, most kids are smart enough to realise there is more tasty juice in a bottle to chug down and won't waste their time trying to get morsels out of a tank

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (16/3/17)

You guys see what smok is doing right? Quite clever actually. Looks like they are making smok versions of loads of the popular mods out there.
AL85 vs eleaf pico
Stick V8 vs ijust S
Q box vs nugget / minivolt/ target mini / etc

So the q-box looks like a nice little stealthy vaping setup right there. Little pocket rocket

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SMOK (16/3/17)

Stosta said:


> I also can't stand a USB being situated at the bottom of a mod. It's okay if it uses removable batteries, but for something you have to plug in and charge I don't like to lie mods down.



I place my Smok on a full toilet roll with the charger wire in the middle and works fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------

